# Midland, TX- "Kennel 30" 1.5yo Male



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

-He is available 1/21.
-Contact Midland Animal Shelter @ (432) 685-7420


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well that should break your heart...


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I heard back from Beverly at Central TX GSDR... she's going to be contacting Midland AC today and hopefully pulling him!

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## seirios (Jan 4, 2014)

i live in Midland TX...right down the road from this shelter.. if he doesnt have a home by Tuesday, i will take him in until i can find a home for him.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh awesome!!!

I'll know by Monday what his status is 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## seirios (Jan 4, 2014)

Buggibub said:


> Oh awesome!!!
> 
> I'll know by Monday what his status is
> 
> ...


alright! we will get this guy a nice place to live one way or another!


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

seirios said:


> alright! we will get this guy a nice place to live one way or another!


PM me your number and I'll text you Monday evening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

You guy's are great. He looks like a sweet dog, I hope he gets a nice home. Thanks...


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

He got adopted!!!!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Great news!


----------

